# Get parked......



## yeborsky (Sep 24, 2010)

A very smartly dressed young chap in an R8 drives into a shopping complex and parks in a marked "Disabled Only" parking spot. Getting out of the car, he's approached by an attendant who says "You can't park there if you're not disabled!" He replies "I am". "So what's your problem?" asks the attendant. Young guy says "Tourette's. Now....*FUCK OFF!!*"


----------



## Charlie (Dec 15, 2006)

:lol: :lol:

Charlie


----------



## Jansen (Oct 8, 2009)

:lol: :lol:


----------



## jamietd (Aug 25, 2010)

:lol:


----------



## DXN (May 18, 2002)

tourettes smilies [smiley=baby.gif] [smiley=bomb.gif] :evil: [smiley=argue.gif]


----------



## yeborsky (Sep 24, 2010)

DXN said:


> tourettes smilies [smiley=baby.gif] [smiley=bomb.gif] :evil: [smiley=argue.gif]


Spot on, old chasp! :lol:


----------

